# V-Force Scientific Fighting Concepts



## vforcesfc (Feb 29, 2008)

*Welcome to V-FSFC Self Defense Training System at: Combatives-USA Training Center*​
*V-Force Scientific Fighting Concepts is the fastest growing Reality Self- Defense/Combatives system out on the market today.  V-FSFC has cutting edge training, constant research and development in complete self defense.  We cover variations of attacks and defenses against one or more assailants, full weapons training which include SIMWEAPONS training, NoLie Blades, real life sparring, critical combat thinking (CCT) and Reality-Check Scenario's.*
*Learn how to REALLY defend yourself and loved ones with material and techniques that REALLY work in FULL SPEED, NON CHOREOGRAPHED, UGLY, BRUTAL, UNCOOPERATIVE ATTACKS. Master Chief  Instructor Tommy DiLallo will make SURE you have all the necessary tools to  be successful in all area's of self-defense.*
*You will leave classes waiting for the next one, healthier, more confident, reduced stress, and on top of it learn how to handle any encounter that may come your way.  The next step is yours......*

*LOCATION: Combatives-USA Self Defense Training Center*
*953 Hempstead Turnpike*
*Franklin Square, NY 11010*
*646-619-4131*
*www.vforcesfc.com *
*combatives@usa.com *

*STRIKE FIRST - STRIKE FAST - STRIKE VITALS!*​


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 29, 2008)

vforcesfc said:


> *...system out on the market today. *


 
the market, as in: sales pitch.  I guess that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 29, 2008)

Yay spam!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 29, 2008)

So.... ummm...looking at the patch....how do the Spartans fit into this?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking at the description of this forum, I see:

*Organizations *Promote your martial arts organizations, schools, and clubs here

That appears to be what the original poster is doing (in, surprisingly enough, _promotional _language). I don't understand the piling on.


----------

